# So a little humour regarding their stress...



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I know you all might hate me, but I'm just sitting here crackin' up.

I've been running a 20g planted tank that slowly converted itself into a pretty self-sufficient eco-system. No filter, no heater etc. etc.

So since I got a new 65g tank that I am getting ready to setup, I also found myself a nice eheim 2215, used. I figured, might as well get this filter cycling already - and since I have plans to convert the 20g into another high-tech tank, why not start there!

So these poor platies and dwarf gouramis I have in the tank didn't see what hit them. One minute, nice, relaxing....next minute, 2215 blasting through the tank!

From my observation:

Platies: Love the new flow
Platy fry: Does not love the new flow, especially when getting sucked into the filter (sorry, but my heart went out to the first 100 they had, now I just don't care)
Dwarf Gourami's: Does not love the new flow, have been relegated to the floating plant corner.

Since I always do things the hard way, eventually it will be replaced by a 2213, which is in my 40g, and the 2215 will go to the 40g and then the 2217 I am now cycling in the 40g will go to the 65g. Confused? Yea, me too. What a pain in the butt.

The tank is a mess too, plants everywhere. Fun.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

All I have to say is you shouldnt even be allowed to own fish stressing those poor fish is your idea of fun you are have a pretty sick sense of fun.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Ah, don't fret too much Pat. I made sure the Gourami's have a nice calm area


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Stewart said:


> I know you all might hate me, but I'm just sitting here crackin' up.
> 
> I've been running a 20g planted tank that slowly converted itself into a pretty self-sufficient eco-system. No filter, no heater etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Never run a no filter system dude. This shocks me coming from you. Its not stable the fish aere just in a run down sort of safety mode. its still slowly killing them. they may even spawn- but this success is short lived.

the canister filters flow should be directed through a sponge etc- be creative, so you dont whip the fish around.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Really? I found the tank quite healthy actually. Very heavily planted, never had any ammonia in it. It was sort of a transitional aquarium that slowly went towards one of Diana Walstad's low-tech tanks.

In any case, lots of calm areas due to the twisted masses of hygro in there - they just had to find them


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

No I understand what you're going for. Its just that everything recent I've read says these systems become unstable.

My friend has one in the basement. The paradise fish love it- but its slimey disgusting water.

Just do it the 'proper' way and make us stop worrying.

Do it right- or don't do it.

Otherwise I might have to jump in the boat with pat and shake my finger "No! Bad fishkeeper!"


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree, for an extended period of time, the tank would def. become unstable. 

I also never would let it get to the point where the tank is gross. The water in the tank is crystal clear, the plants grow great, I still circulate the water (with a Rio powerhead) and this is also the tank I half-bury those sponge things in to help out new tanks. 

I've also never had a fish die in that tank (well, many fry have met their maker I'm sure). I still have ghost shrimp in it that I used to help cycle the tank almost 2 years ago. Now those are old ghost shrimp. 

You don't trust my judgement and fishkeeping abilities Pablo?!?!  

In any case, not to worry. It now has a canister filter and will soon have co2!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

In a heavily planted tank, the plants act as the filter.

The fish waste provide most of the nutrients (ammonia, etc) that the plants readily take in when there is sufficient light.

I find the eheim 2215 to have average water current, it's not very powerful. I point mine towards the glass, that helps a lot with reducing the current.

It is good that fry have to swim in a strong current w/ areas of slower flow. Their muscles become stronger as they have to swim more.

If you keep the temperature steady--the fish should have no problem.

Just be careful of overstocking and keeping the tank free of debris.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually, I've been keeping the temperature a bit on the chilly side so all the Platy fry end up female and I don't have to worry about even...more...platies...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Pat,

This picture is just for you! I cleaned out my canister last night, and found like 30 baby cherry and ghost shrimp, and a few platy fry. Because I am such a nice guy, I painstakingly removed them individually from the substrat and filter and placed them in a little cup! See, I'm not as evil as you thought 

You can even see two of the little ghost shrimp in the picture (red arrows!), but there are about 20 of them down in that mulm, mostly cherries. Man, are they ever small.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok I will forgive you , I kind of freaked out  Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Stewart said:


> Hey Pat,
> 
> This picture is just for you! I cleaned out my canister last night, and found like 30 baby cherry and ghost shrimp, and a few platy fry. Because I am such a nice guy, I painstakingly removed them individually from the substrat and filter and placed them in a little cup! See, I'm not as evil as you thought
> 
> You can even see two of the little ghost shrimp in the picture (red arrows!), but there are about 20 of them down in that mulm, mostly cherries. Man, are they ever small.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

i know it's crazy, but I miss having platies!!


----------

